# Accelerated Cardio Program



## AtomAnt (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanted to share a nice little cardio plan I found to be highly effective at stripping body fat.... See if you like it

First, it can be done fasted or not, but preferably you want to wait at least 3 hours after eating

May take caffeine and yohimbine HCl (.2mg per Kg of BW) before hand

Start: Warm up for 5-10 minutes at a moderate pace

1) 5-10 minutes of short intervals.  Do 10-20 seconds of max work capacity sprints then 30-40 seconds of recovery at low intensity.  Do his on any machine, preferably a machine you don't normally use.  You can build up to 15 minutes, but start low. 

2) 20-40 minutes of low to moderate intensity cardio.  Get you heart rate around 140BPM.  Use a machine that is familiar to get your HR in the zone (above 140BPM)

3) 5-15 minutes of long intervals. Like 30 seconds max effort, 30 seconds low intensity, or 1 min hard, 1 min low.  The longer the sprint, the longer the rest.  Over time you can reduce the rest while simultaneously increasing the sprint, so you would sprint for a minute and go low intensity for 30 seconds.  Choose any machine

4.  3-5 minute cooldown

You are now done!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm gonna give this a go. Its gonna make cardio less boring that's for sure! Thanks Atom.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 5, 2014)

You got it! Keep this one in your back pocket and use it when needed.  I prefer keeping the moderate low intensity stuff to a minimum and busting on the HIIT.  

Love helping my brothers


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 5, 2014)

I second the HIIT!   Hard to argue with your results Atom!


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have always lived HIIT over regular cardio. Maybe it's my martial arts background which is similar.  Fast explosive bursts.


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 5, 2014)

Knowing how intense you are, Atom, why do I picture you on the treadmill with a sprinter's parachute on?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 6, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I have always lived HIIT over regular cardio. Maybe it's my martial arts background which is similar.  Fast explosive bursts.




I have a wrestling background... eye...you might be onto something




xmen1234 said:


> Knowing how intense you are, Atom, why do I picture you on the treadmill with a sprinter's parachute on?



Nah, I'm the dude on the elliptical, bike or stepper screaming while my legs are flailing like I'm being chased by a tiger lol 



Magnus82 said:


> I second the HIIT!   Hard to argue with your results Atom!



Thanks brother! Gonna be even better this time around


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 6, 2014)

theses 3 stages with different cardio equipments ? or the same ?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 6, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> theses 3 stages with different cardio equipments ? or the same ?




Can be different. The first bout of intervals is on a machine you don't normally use as often. Kind of to prevent adaptation and make you work a little harder. The next two can be the same or different, but use something that makes it easy for you to get your HR up in phase two and one you can go ape shit in phase 3. I usually do inclined walking at 4.5mph for the second phase. Then, the last phase, you want to use something you are familiar and can go balls out on. For me, that's the elliptical. However you can use the elliptical or bike or whatever for both phase two and three. Heck, you can even do shit like kettlebell swing for intervals if you like that... But obviously don't compromise your training.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 6, 2014)

I remember Bill Phillips and his brother ( forgot his name) were promoting this style of cardio. It really makes sense and I have enjoyed mixing  up cardio routine.  what ever happend to those guys? didnt Bill sell out?


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 8, 2014)

i`m gonna give this a try for sure. thanks atom


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 10, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> i`m gonna give this a try for sure. thanks atom



Have fun with it... it breaks the monotony.  My preference is to keep the LISS phase shorter while really cranking it up in the HIIT phases.  In times where I've done this the same day I trained shoulders, I used kettlebells for the HIIT portion as well. Battling ropes are also effective


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 22, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Have fun with it... it breaks the monotony.  My preference is to keep the LISS phase shorter while really cranking it up in the HIIT phases.  In times where I've done this the same day I trained shoulders, I used kettlebells for the HIIT portion as well. Battling ropes are also effective



Loving this program! i think it`s good for a clean bulk too (with the right nutrition)


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 22, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> Loving this program! i think it`s good for a clean bulk too (with the right nutrition)



That is awesome! I'm glad to hear you like it and yes, it definitely works to help stave off fat gain when adding muscle.  Any way I can break up cardio to make it more tolerable I am all for it and this helps with that


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 22, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> That is awesome! I'm glad to hear you like it and yes, it definitely works to help stave off fat gain when adding muscle.  Any way I can break up cardio to make it more tolerable I am all for it and this helps with that



bro i have to admit that you are the fat burning master


----------



## FordFan (Apr 23, 2014)

will be giving this a try tomorrow night.  maybe this will help out my endurance, im pretty "short winded"


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 23, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> bro i have to admit that you are the fat burning master




I'm blushing 



FordFan said:


> will be giving this a try tomorrow night.  maybe this will help out my endurance, im pretty "short winded"




Work your way up... Don't go as long in the intervals and spend more time in the medium pace area and as you progress increase the time spent doing intervals. 

Whether it is cardio or weight training I am always looking to progress forward in some way....


----------



## FordFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Atom, how often should this be done per week? Should a basic cardio session be done on days off from this setup?


----------

